# anyone else here run in the morning?



## lonecoyote (Jun 23, 2004)

I've been doing it for a couple of years, when I first began it was because I had heard that running first thing in the morning on an empty stomach made you lose weight quickly, but after a few months I didn't care, even started having something to eat first. I continue to do it because its great, it gives me a chance to get my head together before the day gets crazy, and the world is a pretty interesting and cool place at 5:00, peaceful, and birds and rabbits   everywhere, at the area where I run. Great stuff. Anyone else run in the morning and enjoy it as much as I do?


----------



## Faye (Jun 23, 2004)

hmm...i've never heard that you can lose more weight running in the morning..but of course it's a great exerciseto do.  Unfortunately, I really don't enjoy running 
Did you start your first TKD lesson yet?


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 23, 2004)

I think morning runs would work a little better with some food, as it gets your metabolism working sooner in the day.  Many people don't really get going till around lunch, so half the day is shot.


----------



## ronnie_au (Jun 23, 2004)

From what I've heard running on an empty stomache is supposed to help you loose weight because you can blow through your glycogen (blood sugar) stores really quickly and start burning fat.  Only problem is it burns muscle too, so this can be pretty counter productive.  I'm no expert in this field, so I could be dead wrong.  But yes, I do really enjoy running before work, sadly I haven't been getting out and doing it near as much as I should.


----------



## Taimishu (Jun 23, 2004)

You are of course joking.

The only thing that runs is my nose.

David


----------



## lonecoyote (Jun 23, 2004)

As far as eating or not eating, I now prefer eating because I can run strong, and feel like my metabolism is in gear, like you said OUMoose. I don't know about the glycogen, but it is definitely a good way to get the day started. I live in a town/country kind of a place but I've done it in the city too and it gives you a whole new perspective to see things before the places get busy. Hi, Faye, no I haven't checked either place out, schedule got crazy, plan to do it this week hopefully.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 23, 2004)

Taimishu said:
			
		

> You are of course joking.
> 
> The only thing that runs is my nose.
> 
> David


Ha-ha, that's great! I don't run in the morning, because my workout is too intense. I'd never make it past noon. As far as eating/not eating is concerned, any constant physical activity will stop the digestion process. So, unless you wait a couple of hours, eating makes little difference, except that it gives some people a stomach ache. My health teacher and MT instructor agree that you should not eat at least two hours before you work out. If you are trying to loose weight, you should be running at least 60min. Twenty minute warm-up, stretch out a little, then 40min. at your target heart rate. It takes roughly 20.min for your body exhaust the majority of its glycogen stores, before your *body* taps into its fat stores. Although, I truly can't knock anything that makes someone's day easier!

AJ


----------



## lonecoyote (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info adrenalinejunky. Not really trying to lose a lot of weight through just running, takes everything Imo (diet mostly, running, cardio, weights, ) just like it. Also, about the 60 min thing, if I run a fast 3.5 miles, get my heart rate up, and do it consistently (every day), it has a metabolic and cardio benefit whether it takes an hour or not. I thought muay thai guys did a whole lot of running.


----------



## pete (Jun 23, 2004)

i like to run in the morning, the air seems cleaner then.  i run down by the shore, wake up the geese, and do a lot of hills... it gives me a good natural feel you can't get on a treadmill! 

i seldom have 60 minutes to spare before i need to shower and get off to work, so most often its about 30 minutes.  60-75 minute runs are usually reserved for weekends.

truthfully, i'd like to get out more often, but it seems like i'm only able to get out 2-3 mornings per week...

pete


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 23, 2004)

I do not run in the morning however I do my core weight lifting training starting between 5 & 5:30am.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 23, 2004)

I enjoy running in the mornings too.  I usually eat before I run, just so I have energy.

- Ceicei


----------



## dubljay (Jun 23, 2004)

I try to but it is so hard to get motivated.  That and running has killed my knees already, I think I will start riding my bike down to the dojo.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 23, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info adrenalinejunky. Not really trying to lose a lot of weight through just running, takes everything Imo (diet mostly, running, cardio, weights, ) just like it. Also, about the 60 min thing, if I run a fast 3.5 miles, get my heart rate up, and do it consistently (every day), it has a metabolic and cardio benefit whether it takes an hour or not. I thought muay thai guys did a whole lot of running.


I wish I could train all day at Fairtex, but for now, I ride a desk all day. However, when I get off work I rope 15min. (3x5 w/30sec. rest), stretch, jog for 40min., rest 5min., rope 15, shadow box (2x3 w/30sec. rest), then three sets of push-ups/crunches/leg-ups (20/2min./1min.) I do that two days a week and I do my actual thai workout two days a week. Obviously the thai workout includes pad work, bag work, partner drills, and light sparring.

The key for the hour thing is to burn off your glycogen (anaerobic metabolism) and exercise for a constant period of time, aerobically, at your target heart rate. My target heart rate determines how fast I run. Distance is of no significant importance, well other than being able to say, "I ran ten miles today," which is pretty cool sometimes. 

Finally, please don't take this as preaching. All of this information is from my health teacher, for whom I TA; and sometimes it comes across as being "the way." Just do what works for you. In January I weighed 235lbs. (I'm 5'10"). My goal was to be back to my fighting weight by June. I currently weigh 170/175, depending on whether or not I eat out. All I did was modify my diet and exercise. No crazy dieting, and loss of roughly 10lbs. per month.

AJ


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow.  I am not a "morning person" (although I'm trying to be)... I usually get to slap the snooze button several times before running around getting ready for teaching, etc.   When I do run, I only go for about 20-25 minutes - I have to be very careful of my knees, I have knee problems - and I usually go in the afternoon or evening.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks AJ, you're not being preachy at all, just letting me know what your scene is like, which is pretty cool. truthfully the morning running thing is just as much mental benefit as anything, and I could probably be a lot more scientific about it and derive a lot more from it, physically. I knew that eventually a muay thai guy  would tell me his hardcore routine. Haha You guys are ironmen.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 23, 2004)

I used to (and still try to) run everyday, but I do the exact opposite. I run at night when my day is over. It's probably not the best method, but I like it. I am not a morning person and I am always energized at night. The best way for me to get ready for bed is to run off all my excess energy. The other reason I love it, is the sun is gone so no oppressing evil sunlight (hsssssssss) and I love the crisp moist night wind and air. The only thing I don't like is running near a road at night and the lesser ability to monitor my surroundings, but the way I look at it (without sounding too much like a jerk) is I'm a predator not the prey.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 23, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I knew that eventually a muay thai guy would tell me his hardcore routine. Haha You guys are ironmen.


I'm not "iron man" yet. I have a ways to go. But I have noticed that thai fighters tend to "train" a bit more than fighters who practice other systems. Muay Thai is a rather simplistic system, we just train and condition, train and condition, train and condition, train and. . .well, you get the idear. :uhyeah: 

AJ


----------



## Storm (Jun 27, 2004)

I dont run in the morning as I have to be at work too early.  Its too dark when I get home so I normally go to the gym and do weights and run on the treadmill.  In the weekends I will  run in the morning to training if I dont sleep in(weekends only time I get to do that). Then I will go for a run in the late afternoon as it is cooler, the air is fresher and it seems like a good finish to the day, especially if it is raining.  Have heard that running at any time is good for weight lost if it is not hard out and you are running at a good steady pace.  Havent had that happen yet!!!


----------

